# Rahmen bei Link unterdrücken



## Flashbaer (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man den Rahmen, der beim Anklicken eines Links entsteht, irgendwie unterdrücken kann, so dass er nicht mehr auftaucht.

Wie geht das?

Gruß
Flashbaer


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Damit:
<a onFocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()" href="xyz.html">XYZ</a>

redlama


----------

